# C-section with lysis of adhesions, etc



## Valerie813 (Jan 8, 2010)

One of my physicians performed a c-section with lysis of adhesions and excision of adnexal cyst.  I know I will use 59510 for the section, but I need some help on the other two procedures.  Any help or advice anyone can give me on this?!


----------



## imjsanderson (Jan 8, 2010)

If the documentation supports it, I would add -22.


----------

